# Modified Rabbit's Hole - Comedy/Horror Comic



## ModifiedRabbit (Jan 22, 2014)

Ive been recently, and SLOWLY, working on a comedy/horror comic titled "Modified Rabbit's Hole". Its a traditionally done comic, which means its all drawn and shaded by hand. The only computer generated part of it are the speech bubbles and the panel lines. 
It has a lot of gore so the page I post it on, on FaceBook, is listed as an 18+ page. 
I have the pages on DA as well but, again, a good bit of them have a mature mark on them.
The comic is in its beginning stages so it hasnt gotten around to much plot yet. Just mainly the murders and those meanings behind them and such. It started out as just some fun comic for me to vent but my friends really liked it and encouraged me to try and develop it into more than that so im slowly working on bettering it in looks as i develop the story more completely to connect everything properly. 

Anywho, I suppose I can post a phew photos of the character here and then you can decide if you want to go check out the comic on FB or DA.
Enjoy 
FB: https://www.facebook.com/ModifiedRabbitsHole
DA: http://god-of-art.deviantart.com/gallery/45696272


----------

